# Getting back to it...



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

Built my new coop few weeks ago and picked up 6 young rollers today.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome back! Nice drawings you have there!

Terry


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

Changed coop design, i had drawings up befor but replaced them with new photos, cost about 12bucks for nails, everything was bought for free haha, at the local dump, once painted looked like a coop.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks good and functional, free is always great aint it..


----------

